
Show HN: Ethwordchain.com – A word building game on Ethereum Blockchain - sridhar87
http://ethwordchain.com
======
brudgers
It might be helpful to remove the requirement to install a Chrome extension or
to add text mentioning the requirement in a prominent place.

Good luck.

------
eralpb
sounds nice but why the extension?

